
Facebook Messaging just got better... Facebook lets you send messages direct to email addresses - danw
http://blog.facebook.com/blog.php?post=5344177130
======
jey
That's still stupid, and it still doesn't do what Xobni's app does. This just
lets you spam non-FB users from within FB. I want my damn FB messages to go to
my inbox, not a note saying "you have an FB message waiting for you if you log
into FB"

------
danw
I gave this a try and it's not what I hoped for. You have to hit a reply
button inside the email in order to respond or see attachements. I was hoping
facebook would stop linking back to the site and let you reply to the email
itself.

~~~
sajidu
Facebook are directly trying to squash my app:

<http://apps.facebook.com/webmail/>

It's exactly what you hoped for and what Facebook haven't yet managed to
deliver :-)

~~~
danw
Looks like a nice app there. What I want is api access to facebook messages so
that I can write a twitterific style desktop app.

------
palish
I guess they felt pressured by Xobni's plugin.

~~~
jsjenkins168
This is the brilliance of the facebook platform. If someone comes up with an
innovative idea and releases a facebook application that proves valuable to
users, facebook can just build its own version to kill it and then build off
its success. Its almost like free R&D.

Walled gardens are great.

~~~
Goladus
Walled gardens are great, but walls keep people out as well as keeping people
in.

<http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000052.html>

------
sharpshoot
We now need a comment from one of the Xobni team for completeness. Brezina?
Adam? Gabor?

~~~
brezina
Email me instead was just a weekend hack. I made it because I was sick of
getting "you have a message" emails. This update from FB doesn't change that.

The only thing that annoys me is that they ask for comments on their blog, but
they don't publish them. Is it even a blog then?

------
run4yourlives
Spammers rejoice!

------
damien
"Facebook lets you send messages direct to email addresses"

I'm sorry but... I can't be the only one that laughed while reading this,
right?

------
albertcardona
Never mind that keeping conversations inside facebook is what keeps facebook
nerwork active and running. The moment proper emailing happens outside,
facebook is dead.

~~~
Goladus
In other words, it's a huge weakness in their design that is just waiting to
be exploited.

------
budu3
They scare me, just like how google scared me when they started. I think they
are unto something. Google better watch out for these guys.

